# Evil Hamster!



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

just been chuckling at my wife who just cleaned out one of her hamsters which was the *EVIL *one :gasp:
had to come to the rescue with a old microwave steam pot to catch the hamster in :lol2:
I swear Syrian hamsters should be on the D.W.A list :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Years ago I worked weekends in a petshop. It did the whole range, birds, small mammals, reptiles inverts and fish. There were two things I refused to handle with my bare hands; the large spiders, mostly because of the urticating hairs, and the hamsters, because without exception they were Spawn of Satan! :devil: My boss couldn't quite understand this (despite having fingers covered in scars from the little :censor:s!), but I would always scoop them up with a cricket box.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KingElf said:


> just been chuckling at my wife who just cleaned out one of her hamsters which was the *EVIL *one :gasp:
> had to come to the rescue with a old microwave steam pot to catch the hamster in :lol2:
> I swear Syrian hamsters should be on the D.W.A list :devil:


I'll Look after it for u .... In the box formed in the shape of a quince monitor ...:whistling2:


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> I'll Look after it for u .... In the box formed in the shape of a quince monitor ...:whistling2:


pmsl :lol2:


----------



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

i have an inch long scar on my thumb from when i was 19 and got bitten by a hamster down to the bone. Not nice pets.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Get a Guinea pig :flrt:


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

At one point in my pre-teens (I had no friends and was extremely socially awkward) I had 15 hamsters, mostly russian, Chinese or robos but nonetheless 15 and I haven't once been bitten. They all died from old age and lived happy lives. I thought most hamsters were like this. Must of been extremely lucky D:


----------



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

You were even some vets dont advice having hamsters as pets for children


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

tanithvosloo said:


> You were even some vets dont advice having hamsters as pets for children


I would recommend a guinea pig. over a hamster, as a pet for children.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't stand hamsters. I prefer mice or rats now


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

I much prefer guinea pigs, I had a hamster that bit me every time I tried to feed the thing!
But my piggies are lovely walk out their hutches and sit on my lap of their own accord


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

AubreyGecko said:


> I much prefer guinea pigs, I had a hamster that bit me every time I tried to feed the thing!
> But my piggies are lovely walk out their hutches and sit on my lap of their own accord


Me too. & where children are concerned, guinea pigs are bigger which makes them much more easily handlable for little kids


----------



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

when my kids were little we had gerbils and they were sweet, like most animals they can nip but unlike hamsters they very rarely do. we bred ours and my mum had two of them, and one of them was so tame he was lay on her lap while she brushed him with a toothbrush, and loved nothing more than sitting on the arm of her chair with a bacon rind while watching tv.
I had a guniea pig when i was a child and never had problems with it.


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree. I have 2 rescues and they are *horrible*, but I love them.


----------



## zebrageekgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree, I have recently got a hamster thinking now im an adult I would be able to care for one better than when i was a kid. My hamster nips me everytime i go near her and the other day she bit me really hard right under my nail. it bleed loads. 
I will keep trying with her but why are they all so evil haha


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

izz said:


> At one point in my pre-teens (I had no friends and was extremely socially awkward) I had 15 hamsters, mostly russian, Chinese or robos but nonetheless 15 and I haven't once been bitten. They all died from old age and lived happy lives. I thought most hamsters were like this. Must of been extremely lucky D:





zebrageekgirl said:


> I agree, I have recently got a hamster thinking now im an adult I would be able to care for one better than when i was a kid. My hamster nips me everytime i go near her and the other day she bit me really hard right under my nail. it bleed loads.
> I will keep trying with her but why are they all so evil haha


I think it's the Syrian (common) hamsters that are especially nasty- the Russian and other mini types seem to have much nicer natures. Bit of useless trivia for you: *All* Syrian hamsters in captivity are descended from one mother and her babies found by a Professor Aharoni in 1930. A *very* few have been found since in the wild, but all the ones we see came from that discovery.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I've had quite a few Syrian hamsters over the years none of which were nasty. Current one is a massive (by hamster standards) black eyed cream girl who is lovely and cuddly.

At the minute we have a little Russian dwarf who loves nibbling on fingers but never breaks the skin.

I have rats too but the place just doesn't feel the same without hamsters, maybe its a childhood thing for me.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

every hamster I've ever had has been nippy.
gerbils have been fine- rats too (except one rescue one I had years ago)
you expect the odd nip/bite (you know if you pick up the pet and accidentally give it a fright, or if it's unwell etc) but hamsters just seem to like biting! LOL


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Most hamsters I've had have been lovely, its the females that are nasty, never had a mean male syrian.

Mr Clive is a perfect example of a dopey hamster :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Only ever been properly bitten once and it was my own fault... I put my hand in Rosie's nest while she was still dozing and gave her a fright!
Admittedly my last hamster Loki liked to nibble on your palm but it was more of a familiarity thing rather than out of aggression. It's how she got to know and remember you... weird thing.


----------



## zebrageekgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I've had quite a few Syrian hamsters over the years none of which were nasty. Current one is a massive (by hamster standards) black eyed cream girl who is lovely and cuddly.
> 
> At the minute we have a little Russian dwarf who loves nibbling on fingers but never breaks the skin.
> 
> I have rats too but the place just doesn't feel the same without hamsters, maybe its a childhood thing for me.


OOoo I am glad someone else has hamster, rats and snakes. I was a bit worried at first but they are not gonna be kept in the same room. I imagine hand washing is super important when handling each one. dont want the snakes to think yum yum dinner!


----------



## Fen (Nov 7, 2013)

You know what I'm going to suggest...snack for a snake perhaps?:whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

None of my hamsters have ever bitten :/


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

zebrageekgirl said:


> OOoo I am glad someone else has hamster, rats and snakes. I was a bit worried at first but they are not gonna be kept in the same room. I imagine hand washing is super important when handling each one. dont want the snakes to think yum yum dinner!


We have dogs, rats, hamsters, snakes, lizards, parakeets and bugs in our flat. :2thumb:


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a long-time hamster keeper since I was a kid and I'm of the opinion that any hamster can be tamed. But sometimes it takes time and diligence. I would recommend starting with a baby and after putting it in the cage leave it alone for 3 days so it gets used to the cage. Then comes the process of hand-feeding with treats by using finger and thumb and then progressing to putting the treat in the palm of the hand. Then to stroking and eventually picking up.

Of course it will bite at first. A hamster can only see a maximum of 6 inches in front of its nose and all it knows is your hand. To the hamster your hand could be an eagle's claw. It will probably progress to nibbling and sniffing and when it does that it's on the way to taming. But miss a day of taming and it will revert to its wild state.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

zebrageekgirl said:


> OOoo I am glad someone else has hamster, rats and snakes. I was a bit worried at first but they are not gonna be kept in the same room. I imagine hand washing is super important when handling each one. dont want the snakes to think yum yum dinner!


I don't have a hamster, but I have dogs, cats, snakes, rats and APDs and they are all in my living room. Never had a problem with handling my snakes even after I've been doing something with the rats without washing hands in between.


----------



## bee1990 (Jan 13, 2014)

Most hamsters can be tamed with patience and hard work  my sister takes in rescue hamsters and has been bitten loads but still loves them and makes them into little cuties  (i'm not keen on being nipped by their little razor teeth myself...though i persevere as my daughter loves hers,though is too young to handle it alone) they have scent glands on their "hips" so might help brushing your fingers/hand over these as they will be less likely to nip then. Also putting your hand straight in the cage to get them is asking for trouble  they will get defensive and territorial,best to let them climb out onto your hand or be a wuss like me and use a large ladle for them to climb out on lol.I chuck some cardboard tubes,small boxes with holes and chew sticks in the bath (empty of course  ) and pop it in there when i'm cleaning it's tank so it can burn off some energy,can't escape and as long as the door is shut (sneaky cats everywhere!) it means they aren't in their own "space" so much happier being stroked and handled. Syrians are pretty crazy though,and i think part of the problem with them is that most pet shops sell totally inappropriate cages for them that are too small and lead to boredom and aggression. Our is in a 3ft glass tank with levels and plenty to do,though i've had smaller in the past,but after having the tank i would never put one in anything smaller as it just seems cruel. I wouldn't even put a Syrian in there.That said i think you either love them or you hate them


----------



## Lloydyboy90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Female chinese hamsters are excellent! Not aggressive and there easy to care for. Males aren't so appealing due to there large bulge haha


----------



## Robyn10 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Devil hamster*

I've had four absolutely amazing hamsters; always friendly, never bitten. Three died of old age and the last escaped...

*NOTHING* could prepare me for 'Vanilla'. My sister never handled her when my dad bought her, so she gave her to my brother.

Numerous times cleaning out the little :censor: (my brother never does, it's me who does it), she creeps right up to my hand and digs her teeth straight into my flesh. Not just once. She repeats the attack. To the point where my hand starts feeling numb from blood loss!

Anyone want a :devil: hamster?!


----------

